# Virtual Test.........



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 7, 2003)

Ok, CD Hall is soon to test for 1st Brown.  Lets test him online....... Ask questions and he has to answer them or advise him as to what you want to look at if you were testing him.

Man this will be a tough International Board for Promotion to say the least..... 

Let the test begin.......

Salute in  :asian: ....... be seated......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 7, 2003)

Tell us your name, rank, and a "short" bit of your history in the Arts....... 

but first recite the Creed.....

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Tell us your name, rank, and a "short" bit of your history in the Arts.......
> 
> but first recite the Creed.....
> ...



I'm not sure this is such a great idea but I'll be game for a while.

Due to the international nature of this experiment, I'll keep my answers brief.  Please ask me if you want me to elaborate further on a given point. We do not all have the same points of reference as has been pointed out recently on other threads.  Here goes:

I come to you with only Karate, empty hands.  I have no weapons but should I be forced to defend myself, my principles, or my honor, should it be a matter of life or death, right or wrong, then here are my weapons, Karate my empty hands.

Doug Hall, 2nd Brown, started Kenpo in 1984.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 7, 2003)

My question is short too.

-MB


----------



## cdhall (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *My question is short too.
> 
> -MB *



My promotion history?
Hmm. Without being at home. I will give you what I have off the top of my head:

Signed up in Aug 1984.
Orange Feb 1985
Purple May 1985
Blue?
Green Oct 1986
3rd Brown Aug 1991
2nd Brown Oct 2002

Please let me know if I should elaborate further. If I get a chance I may come back and correct these dates later. I hope I understood the question properly.
:asian:


----------



## Bill Lear (Oct 7, 2003)

*Doug,

Don't tell them anything! Name, rank, and serial number only dude!!!
*

_Whoops. I guess I've watched too many war movies._ :lol:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *Doug,
> 
> Don't tell them anything! Name, rank, and serial number only dude!!!
> ...



I guess 01 is my serial number since I was a 10th Brown before you were.
:lol:


----------



## Bill Lear (Oct 7, 2003)

*We can take 'em!* :armed:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 7, 2003)

Tell Clyde to get back over here. I wanted him to participate in this!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 7, 2003)

What does Kenpo do for you?
:asian:


----------



## LadyDragon (Oct 7, 2003)

There's a big gap in these dates, is there any specific reason why?  Did you stop training and then return, or you just didn't have time to train consistently and it took you that much long to attain rank?


----------



## cdhall (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *What does Kenpo do for you?
> :asian: *



I'm going to continually quote the previous question just in case someone posts at the same time I answer, we can keep the answers tied to the questions this way.

I like Kenpo because, as Mr. LaBounty once said, unlike Aerobics, Kenpo offers movement and exercise with a constructive purpose (self-defense).

I like Kenpo for the benefits of Goal setting and achieving, exercise, self-defense and because it is just fun to do physical work.  Good thing I did not start in Ballet first. 

And I like Kenpo vs another system because I appreciate the work Mr. Parker did to develop "American Kenpo" as a Scientific endeavour.

The rank part is good too. I sort of used Kenpo as a substitute for Jr. ROTC when I transferred High Schools in 1984.
:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyDragon _
> *There's a big gap in these dates, is there any specific reason why?  Did you stop training and then return, or you just didn't have time to train consistently and it took you that much long to attain rank? *



I knew that eventually someone would post a question before I could reply to an answer as stated above. 

There is such a big gap in the dates because before I could test  for 3rd Brown in 1987, I joined the Army. When I returned I had to get settled, I went to college, I moved between cities twice and fathered 2 children.

I had a long answer written but I'll condense it to this instead:

You are correct in that I did not train consistently and between that and converting to a new "type" of Kenpo it has taken me a long time to attain rank.  I always went to class enough to keep from getting thrown out.  It was sort of a theme of mine for a long time. 

Let me know if you'd like more specifics.
:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 7, 2003)

What is your name?

What is your quest?

What is your favorite color?

What direction does the sparrow fly south for the winter? 
(african or european?) 

ode to Monty Python...

ignore me arite..


----------



## cdhall (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *ignore me arite..  *



OK. At your request I'm going to ignore this. I may also ignore subsequent questions that duplicate previously answered ones.

I don't know if this whole routine is from Monty Python and the Holy Grail or not, but that is on my list of movies to see again.

I think they just came out with an Anniversary edition, but John Cleese was on the radio advising me not to buy it.  So I have not looked into it further.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 7, 2003)

What is your favorite technique (any level) and why?

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *What is your favorite technique (any level) and why?
> 
> :asian:  :karate: *



This is an excellent and difficult question. I have at least 3 that I could name but not 1 favorite. I may not have 1 favorite. I'm thinking on this.  I know there are some newer ones that I like a lot and some that I have seen but not "learned" from higher up the charts but don't know the names.


----------



## pknox (Oct 7, 2003)

How about this one...

If GM Parker were still alive, and you could ask him for one point of clarification, either about a specific technique or the art in general, what would you ask him?


----------



## don bohrer (Oct 7, 2003)

Doug,

If you could give a newby three pointers on executing techniques what would they be?

don


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 7, 2003)

What is your personal forms theme on....


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *How about this one...
> 
> If GM Parker were still alive, and you could ask him for one point of clarification, either about a specific technique or the art in general, what would you ask him? *



Whew! An easy one.  Or so it seems.  I would ask "Is the point of the entire system to be to move spontaneously, efficiently and in multiple directions at once regardless of how many techniques or what types of technique it takes to train someone to get to this point?"

Feel free to ask me to elaborate as you see fit.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Doug,
> 
> If you could give a newby three pointers on executing techniques what would they be?
> ...



Whew.  I also teach this in most of my intros.  All of them when I remember. 

1. Keep your back straight
2. Keep your shoulders over your hips
3. When in doubt (about a stance, angle, amount of power....) split the difference


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *What is your personal forms theme on.... *



For this test my form theme will be on Simultaneous Upper and Lower Body Strikes and I hope to modify 15 techniques to add complimentary strikes so that whenever possible a Upper or Middle Body strike is accompanied by an attack to the hips or the legs.

Originally I had hoped to use some of my Black Belt Thesis research for this test but that is not going to be practical to attempt.

Feel free to ask for elaboration and clarification.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 8, 2003)

Or do you have a topic yet?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 8, 2003)

What, in your opinion, is the most important focal point in your training?  Basics, Tech's, Freestyle, coordination, mental, spontenaity or something else, and why?


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Or do you have a topic yet? *



A written Thesis is not required for this test.

Elaboration available upon request.
:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *What, in your opinion, is the most important focal point in your training?  Basics, Tech's, Freestyle, coordination, mental, spontenaity or something else, and why? *



If I understand correctly my answer is that Basics are the most important part of training.  If your basics are not solid then your combinations of Basics, which we call techniques, will not be solid and this will inhibit your Freestyle and coordination and may also therefore intermittently interrupt your mental concentration, spontaneity and everything else.

It is hard to run if you can not stand up.  I would think.
:asian: 

---
As part of this virtual test, I can upon request I can elaborate further on any answer.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 8, 2003)

I vote yes!

How about you Mr. Conatser ... won't you be on his board?  (Evil grin:angel: )

-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by Michael Billings_*
> I vote yes!
> How about you Mr. Conatser ... won't you be on his board?  (Evil grin:angel: )
> -Michael
> *



Of Course!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 8, 2003)

Why do you want to be promoted?


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Oct 8, 2003)

Next questions:

in 100 words, Explain the existence of the universe.  

Demonstrate and show what fission energy is.

In 100 words or less, explain the meaning of life.


Good luck


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Why do you want to be promoted? *



Because it is not a Journey, unless you are moving.
:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 8, 2003)

A comment and a quesiton:

First, I disagree with promotions having anything to do with moving through your own "Journey";

Second, What is it in you that seeks the validation of yourself from others, i.e. rank?  You are exposed to a tremendous amount of knowledge, so I know it is not just the lack of material.  

-MB


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *A comment and a quesiton:
> 
> First, I disagree with promotions having anything to do with moving through your own "Journey";
> ...



I confess that I do not fully understand your question, sir.
However, as Mr. Parker outlined his Belt Ranking System in Infinite Insights Book 1 and I subscribe to his asertions, I would like to progress through that system.  And I would like to progress through that system as if he taught me himself.  That is impossible I know, but I evaluate all my learning through that Prism.  I think "Hmmm, is this how Mr. Parker did it?  Is this how he would have shown me to do it?"  Again, I have no way to know this but it seems I can get close and that this is a good way to work through his system.

I'm also assuming that Mr. Parker "built" Kenpo and gave us the Yellow Brick Road/Belt Ranking System as a means to "get there" and that once I have travelled all the way down that path, I will have a much greater probability of knowing Why Mr. Parker laid such a path than I would had I stopped halfway there and thought to myself "This is a stupid place to put a path in the woods, why should I keep walking?"

Did Dorothy stop on the Yellow Brick Road and say "Can't we get to the Emerald City by Helicopter?"  I don't think so, she only knew that she had to get to the Emerald City.

As a student in an art with a Belt Ranking System as Mr. Parker outlined I think it is my duty to follow the Belt Ranking System through before I can adequately form an opion of what it puports to teach. Assuming I believe the end of the Journey to be worthwhile (even though it may also be the start of another Journey).
:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 8, 2003)

I am somewhat playing devil's advocate here, but given your time IN the Art, your time AT the Art is disproportionate.  (mine too, I know!)

I think it is a bit disingenuous to say:



> _cdhall posted:_
> 
> *I think it is my duty to follow the Belt Ranking System through before I can adequately form an opion of what it puports to teach.
> *



We are not puppets on a string, nor are we good little soldiers marching all in a row to a goal at the end of "the yellow brick road".  Rather, I would argue that the path itself is the Journey, and I would bet dollars to donuts you have already formed an opinion of not only what it purports to teach, but of what in-fact it does teach.  

You are sorta backing into something with less that a full committment.  I know how many seminars you attend, the time you spend AT the Art as v. IN the Art.  You are ready to move on.  Do so here as well as at your upcoming test.  Boldly, with confidence (not to be confused with arrogance), and do your best.

-Michael


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm sorry Mr. Billings I'm still confused.

To be fair from about 1987-1998 I was only peripherally involved In the Art.  But if Mr. Parker outlined the Belt Ranking System well then I should go through it to see what he was thinking.  Really.  I picked Mr. Duffy over Mr. Abedin because Mr. Duffy was in the IKKA and had gone down the path I wanted to follow.  I knew that would cost me some time in the Belt Ranking system.

I think that in honor of Mr. Parker's efforts I should find a way to get his system, as he outlined it, from someone who knows it.

At that point I will feel that I can have a claim, by Mr. Parker's own standards, to "know" Kenpo.  Not to have mastered it.  Not that I don't know a lot of it now.  But I think that following the Ranking system is part of the deal, otherwise I'd go do JKD or something and not wear a gi or a belt and maybe even be more like Gou Ronin. 

I'm not trying to duck you. If I didn't understand your question, post it again or PM me if you like, but I don't mind accounting for myself out in the open.

At least not yet.  

P.S. During about half of my 10 years In Kenpo, I averaged 1 class per month or less while I was in College, commuting between San Antonio and Austin and/or was pre-occupied looking for a job or going into and coming out of the Army.  So I really have about 10 years At the Art broken into 2 large pieces.

I'm going to PM you to follow up with more info but I can repeat some or all if it here if necessary.

By the way sir, it is very flattering that you are this interested in my Kenpo well-being. No kidding.  I mean that.  There is a lot of mutual support on this board between many of the members (ie. Ian's thread on being graded) but I want to be sure to give you a thank-you here.
:asian:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Oct 8, 2003)

I say we just promote Doug right now. Why even ask for a video when an internet quiz proves someone can talk about Kenpo principles.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 8, 2003)

Now that cracked me up.  

So you don't have to walk the walk if you can talk the talk.  (In my announcer's voice) *"So for a mere $999.00, I too will promote you to Black, and for a measly $500 per stripe, I will send you now, a fully "loaded" belt, with as many stripes as you can afford."*

Doug has to test in-persona, and it will be a tough one if I know his instructor.  Nothing like a little pain for a lotta gain.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Oct 8, 2003)

I was funny...but I owe an apology to Mr. C and to Doug.  I do find this quiz interesting and valuable.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2003)

Thank you OFK.

By the way, for what it is worth my "Panel" last year was comprised of Mr. Duffy, Mr. Trejo and Mr. White.

My endurance was lacking last year and it had better be noticeably improved this year.

Mr. White and Mr. Trejo will both be at camp.  It is possible I will have the same testing board as I had last year.

I better Not make any of the same mistakes!


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 8, 2003)

Since my brother asked me to chime in I'll ask a few questions.

1) Recite (type) the 1st Brown pledge (no peeking)...

2) At this point, what is your greatest contribution to the system? What do you eventually hope it to be?

3)  You haven't worn another belt in a while my friend, do you have enough steam to hang in there after this? 

4) At this point in your MA career if you could universally change anything in EP American Kenpo, what would it be? and why?

Your Brother in the Arts, jb:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Since my brother asked me to chime in I'll ask a few questions.
> 
> 1) Recite (type) the 1st Brown pledge (no peeking)...
> ...



Hmmm.

I originally interpreted this Multi-part essay question as "Please describe in 2,500 words or less, the nature and origin of the Universe. Please be complete in your answer."  But now I have reconsidered that interpretation so here goes.  Elaboration available upon request.

1. I can not.  I did not know the Pledges last year, and this year, in addition to having better endurance, I am supposed to know them all.  So I will.  But not today.
 

2. My greatest contribution to date is the American Kenpo Homecoming Video.  I think.  I don't know yet what I might eventually hope it to be.

3. If you mean do I have enough steam to make Black after spending 12 years making it to 1st Brown (should that turn out to be the case), then Yes.  That is not an issue.  I will not quit at 1st Brown.  Maybe at 3rd... I thought about that for about a decade...
 

4. I think it would be most cool if we had a TV Interview or Videotape or something, perhaps where Mr. Parker was teaching the Yellow Belt stuff or some basics, where he said, unequivically "I'd like X to happen in/with American Kenpo if I died this afternoon."  So that we'd all have a clear guideline as to what he wanted done.

But he may have done that.  Back before I got all confused on the Internet, I thought Mr. Parker wanted everyone to be Self-Correcting and evolve the system after becoming proficient at the Spontaneous/Gaseous level.  But it would have been nice if he'd said "Here, do this when you can no longer consult me." Especially if he'd set up some type of line of succession for the IKKA even if it were a council of 12 or 32 or 26 or 12 for that matter.
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _*
> I owe an apology to Mr. C and to Doug.  I do find this quiz interesting and valuable.
> *



No offense was ever taken.... 

Thanks for your perspectives.

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *No offense was ever taken....
> 
> Thanks for your perspectives.
> ...



Amen.  
I meant to address that earlier OFK.  I never took offense but I wondered if it was clear on this thread that Mr. C proposed this as an online "primer" for my real, in-person test at camp on Nov 14-16.  The idea behind this thread is that you guys are helping me get my brain working properly for test-time.

I of course took it as a compliment that you thought I was ready to pass right now.  

I also almost choked from laughing so hard at Mr. Billings *"fully "loaded" belt, with as many stripes as you can afford."*

And I had also resisted the temptation to comment on distance learning but I will go ahead and give in here and say that I was rated in my region last year on a State Championship Circuit that I competed in.  I was rated 1st for Forms and Weapons and in the top 5 for fighting and was invited to compete in all 3 categories at the State Championships which I could not attend.  So I do go out to strange places and fight occasionally to keep myself honest and make sure I can actually do this stuff under a bit of pressure.  Lest anyone think I do most of my Kenpo online.  Heaven forbid.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 19, 2006)

What a great thread! I enjoyed reading this. 
So, how did the test go (2 years ago  ) ?


----------



## fuhok (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr. Hall,

  I must in good conscious tell one of your darkest secrets.  Did you are did you not create your own system of Kenpo? Did you or did you not declare your self the Grand Master of that system? I would like you to elaborate on your Olive Garden Kenpo system. Dont wait for the translation answer the quesiton!

(I have know Mr. Hall for over 15 years and have been waiting for this opportunity


----------



## cdhall (Oct 14, 2006)

KenpoEMT said:


> What a great thread! I enjoyed reading this.
> So, how did the test go (2 years ago  ) ?



Hello KenpoEMT,

My apologies for not responding. I've been off the boards for maybe 2yrs... I just ran across this thread.

I did not make it to that camp/test. I had surgery before camp and was still recovering from it. I tested the following year in Oct 2005 and was promoted to 1st Brown at that time.

On Sept 2nd 2006, I attended a Kenpo 5.0 seminar with my instructor Prof. Duffy as part of our quarterly instructor training camps. At this camp I took my "Last picture in this [Brown] belt" and I'll try to attach it to this post.

I was tested and promoted to 1st Black last weekend on Oct 7, 2006. I don't have good photo editing software, or a good photo or I'd post one of those here. But here is the last photo of me in a Brown Belt if I can get it working.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 14, 2006)

fuhok said:


> Mr. Hall,
> 
> I must in good conscious tell one of your darkest secrets.  Did you are did you not create your own system of Kenpo? Did you or did you not declare your self the Grand Master of that system? I would like you to elaborate on your Olive Garden Kenpo system. Dont wait for the translation answer the quesiton!
> 
> (I have know Mr. Hall for over 15 years and have been waiting for this opportunity



Grasshopper,

I have been away some time. This is a topic best suited to another thread. Yes I did create my own system. Yes I am the Grand Master of it. Yes I also have nearly 10 years in that Art.

And there is a guy on here that will certify me in that too. I need to search for him but this should only continue on another thread...

Have you been practicing?! :mst:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 14, 2006)

cdhall said:


> Hello KenpoEMT,
> 
> I was tested and promoted to 1st Black last weekend on Oct 7, 2006. I don't have good photo editing software, or a good photo or I'd post one of those here.



This might work I guess. It is not a good "Commemorative Photo."  I'll try to get a good photo with Mr. Duffy next time I go to class. I guess it is clear enough that I'm not wearing a brown belt anyway. 




This thread should close now I think. Re-reading it was very cool. It was a good use of the Internet I think. My thanks to everyone.


----------

